# Fantasy Grounds - Eberron Based



## TheYeti1775 (Jul 13, 2005)

Currently we are looking for some to join in on our fun.

We try to play either Monday, Tuesday, or Thursday night every other week. Mainly depends on our schedules. After 8:30pm EST, we all have kids so this is best for us.

One thing I do have to stress though is no one under 18 or anyone easily offended. All of us work stressful jobs so we tend to really unwind when playing. So if your mature and find humor in anything, feel free to inquire.

That being said here is a brief background.
We use FG for any whispering; die rolls and general chat we really want saved into it. We also use Yahoo Voice Chat (it's free part of the Instant Messanger even if you don't have a mic you can still listen), mainly for the DM to quickly describe stuff to us or for any "rule-lawyering". During offline time we use a Yahoo Group page to banter back and forth for anything. Like right now I expect an email soon on it detailing last night's experience points.

Eberron - edge of the Mournlands currently.
32 Point Buy - If I remember correctly
Most books are open, especially if by WOTC.
Currently new characters start at 6th level.
Current cast of characters: Rogue/Fighter(me) and a Warlock

Drop me an email or post here if your interested. I think our next tenative date is either July 25th, 26th, or 28th depending on schedules


----------



## mercurion (Aug 2, 2005)

Ooooh, I know this is a bit late, but are you still looking for another?  I would love to play in a game with some other mature adults.    I know having a kid doesn't guarantee maturity, but I've got both, I assure you.  Heh..

Anyway, if you've got room for me, I'd love to play.  Post here or PM me and I can tell you a little bit more about myself.  Thanks

by the way, I'm 25.


----------



## mercurion (Aug 4, 2005)

On the offchance that you've tried to contact me via PM, you'll have to send me an email at genjuro_zero at yahoo dot com, as I don't have PM capability here.  And if not.. oh well


----------



## Reinforcements (Aug 6, 2005)

I'd be interested if room is still available.  I likes me a mature game, although I seem to be less mature than most here at 20 years of age.  Anyway, drop me a PM and I'd appreciate it.


----------

